

Ask HN: Is there a solution for eye-contact when video chatting? - rjohnk

Is there a hardware solution for video chat, so one can look at each other at the same time, in the eyes?
======
xsighted
I've found using phones at an arms length has worked reasonably well, but
found no elegant solution for laptops

